# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Sealing colorbond roof

## mullfitz

I know this might seem a  silly  question  to some of you but I need to seal my roof sheets as shown in the pic above to stop embers etc from getting into the ridges of the roof
I will be  using colorbond sheets on the outside and placing them vertical  
Could anyone tell me what it is called and how I buy it 
Thank you

----------


## cherub65

Foam infill strips, specify that there for ember protection

----------


## Roofer

Foam profile strips are cheap but they wont last forever.
If you want a more permanent solution Stratco sell a steel
product called CGI Bird Proofing.
It is a Zincalume strip 75mm x 1.800m with a corrugated profile cut out.
Costs about $15.00 per strip.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Foam profile strips are cheap but they wont last forever.
> If you want a more permanent solution Stratco sell a steel
> product called CGI Bird Proofing.
> It is a Zincalume strip 75mm x 1.800m with a corrugated profile cut out.
> Costs about $15.00 per strip.

  That cost may even be cheaper than a pack of foam infill strips. 
You got a link?

----------


## Roofer

Infill strips are $2.50 each and cover .900mm.

----------


## olmeri

Not a silly question mullfitz ... and one asked even more now with the introduction of the new bushfire (BAL) building regulations. 
Campbells Shed Products make a range of profile cut flashings for a wide range of applications.    They make one called "houseseal" that I think suits your need.  Many others for example go under ridge caps, at eave edges, along slab edges in sheds etc.  They have a website www.shedproducts.com 
Their flashings come in sheet widths so they fit each sheet without becoming badly fitting due to shrink or creek of the roof.  The tabs are set so that they create pressure where they meet the sheet profiles.

----------


## olmeri

Just read your thread again mullfitz
And the other where you are talking about maybe using corro horizontal ...
If you are using corro vertical on the side of the house ... Campbells can do a set of flashings that will seal both the roof and the wall sheeting.

----------

